

The Location Field Is the New Command Line (2004) - ludwigvan
http://daringfireball.net/2004/06/location_field

======
ludwigvan
I found this post by Gruber (2004!) historically important and interesting,
given the recent discussions about Web, openness and the shift from web apps
to mobile apps. This recent talk by Gruber is equally insightful:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qss5RnD7wK8&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qss5RnD7wK8&feature=player_embedded)

~~~
ludwigvan
Also, offtopic, but this article is a fantastic read too: "In the Beginning
was the Command Line" <http://www.cryptonomicon.com/beginning.html>

